# Is it save to keep frontosa with small fish



## qqbmwcichlid (Nov 11, 2006)

Just saw couple posts here taking about how to take out the fish from fronts mouth!!! :-?



Currently I have big tank with several breeding groups of victoria basin cichlids and Hap which are around 2.5-4 inches.

Planning to introduce a group of juvie frontosa ranging from 1.5-2 inches.

So first, are these juvie frontosas big enough to be kept with adult victoria basin cichlids or Haps?

Second, when frontosas grow bigger, will they start to attack the smaller fish in my tank(especially the female victoria basin cichlid, even adults still 2-3 inches, or BN plecos and clown loaches) ?

generally, will frontosa attack/eat smaller fish in the same tank? Is it quite often? If yes, will they small clown loach or pleco etc?

Just realize that frontosas are primarily fish eaters or 'piscivores'!

Need suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

When your fronts are small, if they will fit in another fish mouth, i would be worried. I have some fronts that are just hitting the 4 inch range and got some new fry at one inch. I did not put them in the tank, i figure they would be fish food.

Now as your fronts get bigger than the other fish in the tank here is a good rule of thumb: if it will fit in their mouth they will eat it. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but one morning you will go to the tank and there will be a fish missing. Big fish eat little fish. I have some brichardi (one in each of my tanks) and they will be eaten in a few months if i do not re house them.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

all of your cautions are worthy of attention. did you see the post where the little front half ate a malawi? :lol: ...predators are so predictable.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Frontosa are opertunistic and if it fits in there mouth, an they get a chance thy might just eat it.

Best tank mates for frontosa are frontosa.

Bruce


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> ...good rule of thumb: *if it will fit in their mouth they will eat it*....*Big fish eat little fish*...





bitterman said:


> ...Best tank mates for frontosa are frontosa...


As I read your post, the about quotes were the exact words going through my mind. Well said.


----------

